# Weekend Event



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Tooooooooo cool !!










Roy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Roy,

Thanks for all you did to make this a great tournament,

Man you timed that shot perfectly!!!

Tommy


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

purdy!!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's a couple of more pictures from this weekend.

http://www.customrodsnreels.com/weekend-event.htm

Roy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what happened to the first two sets...? I would lke to get the ones of me...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice Roy!!

Post all you want here... 

Tommy


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry if I missed taking pictures of some of the casters.
The first sets I brought a camera with a slow reacting shutter, the last sets I had a better camera but with a lower memory.
Here’s a combined page of images with all the pictures I took.
http://www.customrodsnreels.com/results.htm

Roy


----------

